# Vacanze romane, consigli



## Jino (30 Giugno 2015)

Ad agosto ho una mezza idea di passare una settimana a Roma, qualcuno può darmi qualche dritta? 

In linea di massima intendo venire in treno, quindi mi piacerebbe capire in che stazione arrivare, un ottimo albergo (rapporto qualità prezzo) in zona (non molto distante e facilmente raggiungibile a piedi) e che sia abbastanza comodo poi per potersi muovere per la città. 

Consigli?


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2015)

up!


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Consigli?


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2015)

Stazione Termini. Gli alberghi nei dintorni però non sono granchè. C'è il Radisson ubicato molto bene (per muoverti liberamente) ma il prezzo credo sia abbastanza alto.

Prova a cercare un pò di hotel e relativi prezzi in queste zone (se ti piace passeggiare, da lì arrivi ovunque):

Termini
Piazza della Repubblica
Merulana 
Esquilino - Piazza Vittorio (ma non è il massimo)

Mi fermo qui. Perchè se ti addentri per via Nazionale/Monti ti tirano in testa coi prezzi.


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stazione Termini. Gli alberghi nei dintorni però non sono granchè. C'è il Radisson ubicato molto bene (per muoverti liberamente) ma il prezzo credo sia abbastanza alto.
> 
> Prova a cercare un pò di hotel e relativi prezzi in queste zone (se ti piace passeggiare, da lì arrivi ovunque):
> 
> ...



Ok grazie, comincerò a dare un occhio. Altri consigli sulla città? Cose da evitare?


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok grazie, comincerò a dare un occhio. Altri consigli sulla città? Cose da evitare?



Degrado ovunque. Senza distinzioni. Dal centro alla periferia. Ma ad Agosto dovresti trovarne molto di meno.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] io sono stato due anni fa con la mia ragazza, e siamo stati all'Hotel Marechiaro vicinissimo alla stazione. Zona tranquilla, e prezzi ragionevoli. Però siamo stati SOLO due notti e non una settimana


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> @Jino io sono stato due anni fa con la mia ragazza, e siamo stati all'Hotel Marechiaro vicinissimo alla stazione. Zona tranquilla, e prezzi ragionevoli. Però siamo stati SOLO due notti e non una settimana



Ok ci do un occhio allora, grazie!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Luglio 2015)

Se prendi un autobus-metro saluta il tuo portafoglio.


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Se prendi un autobus-metro saluta il tuo portafoglio.



Ah si?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah si?


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah si?



Basta starci attenti, a me non me l'hanno mai fregato.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah si?



Ma lo terrorizzate  Come ha detto mefisto se stai attento non ti capita nulla, di regola... Comunque quando mi capita di stare in metro o bus a roma metto sempre il portafogli in una tasca anteriore e lo zaino, se ce l'ho, davanti. Molte volte mi è capitato addirittura di stare con una valigia gigante nella metro affollatissima, uno addosso all'altro con la gente, e non mi è mai successo niente... poi oh, ovviamente può capitare...


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2015)

Si beh sapevo già di queste storie di dover stare attenti, ma alla fine è cosi in ogni città un attimo grandina. Niente di nuovo.


----------



## O Animal (4 Luglio 2015)

Consiglio di trovare un B&B carino a Trastevere e poi muoversi da li'.. Ci sono mezzi, a piedi con una passeggiata di mezz'oretta arrivi ovunque, la sera c'è un bel movimento con ristoranti e locali operativi fino a tardi, sei vicino al lungo Tevere che d'estate si trasforma.. Secondo me c'è n'è per tutti i gusti e se ti fai i fatti tuoi nessuno ti rompe le uova.


----------



## francylomba (16 Luglio 2015)

valgono anche dritte sul cosa vedere? oltre ai monumenti conosciuti visto che hai una settimana suggerirei 
- giardino degli aranci e roseto 
-villa phampili ( o come cacchio si scrive ahah) 
- villa ada 
- palazzo spada 
- chiesa cappuccini in via veneto ( devo ancora trovare il coraggio di entrarci ) 


per lo stare attenti a roma vabbe' non generalizziamo aha comunque occhio se prendi il 64 o la metro a termini dove ci sono le famose zingarelle ladruncole  

per il mangiare hai l'imbarazzo della scelta 

ps : preparati a moolto caldo!


----------

